# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  3D Printer Market to Grow by 1979% in next 3 years

## Eddie

3D Printers at home are a new fad, however this fad seems to be growing at an exponential rate according to Gartner Estimates.  Gartner estimates that in home 3D Printing use will increase 49% this year, and an additional 62% in 2014.  The growth trend continues at an increasing rate in 2015 and 2016 as well.  

According to the report
The 3D printer market will grow from $288 million today to over $5.7 billion by 2017, an impressive 1979% increase in just over 3 years time.

What other market has grown this fast this quickly?  Will the 3D printers rival the internet in terms of life changing technological progress?

The full report can be purchased from Gartner here:
http://www.gartner.com/DisplayDocument?id=2598122

More details:
http://www.3ders.org//articles/20131...t-in-2013.html

----------


## Lindros_bigE

Pretty amazing.  There is going to be a ton of money to make in 3D printing in the coming years!  Wonder how accurate Gartner will be with this estimate.

----------


## redrick

Gartner is usually pretty close with their estimates as they talk with all the big boys of the large corporations.  If in 3 years it will grow by 20X, what about 10 years?  1000X?  Crazy to think about.  Anyone who is not investing in some way within the industry is crazy in my opinion.

----------


## cmidan

How are local and small scale entrepreneurs getting involved in 3d printing?  Looking for opportunities to participate with people in this sector.

Dan

----------


## squadus

Wow in only two years? There is still a lot of room for growth. I'm excited to see what will happen these next few years for 3D printing.

----------


## Geoff

I think completely feasible figures, we havent scratched the surface yet for consumer end printing, it could even be higher than that. Imagine what's going to happen on the next Tech breakthrough?? BOOM ! market explosionh... 

3 years, going on 4 now...  I have not seen consumer printers _really_ improve all that much. SLA is still pricey and FDM has not vastly improved the speed (which let's be honest is the biggest downside to 3D printing... ) 
Once the machines are printing in the 200-300mm/s range I think that's when we will really see some action in the industry rather than succession after succession of _slightly_ better machines.

----------

